# Photo Overload! kids day outside, kidding stall



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

lots of pictures

Pandora, Rose's kid is turning 2 weeks old on Sunday and Taboo, the adopted Nubian doeling is going to be 10 days old 

so without further ado...









taboo









pandora

*Outside on a beautiful morning*









I think Pandora has outgrown her sweater...



















*and the kidding stall set-up...*









looking in









looking out









kid area and feed storage

Thanks for looking! :cart:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW


----------



## farmgirl42 (Jan 3, 2010)

How adorable!  Yeah, I'm thinking Pandora needs a new coat.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

they are adorable  ....and looks like... they were having a blast.... :greengrin:


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

Love Taboo!!! Pandora definitely needs a new coatie. 
So sweet, love your set up!!!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

hey its a good thing when they are outgrowing stuff. Means you are doing something right :thumb: 

how is the adoption process going?


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

What cute pics! Your goaties are tooo precious!


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

too cute... love those ears! :- )


----------



## farmergal (Jun 19, 2009)

So cute... Good fashion sense on those goats!


----------



## jberter (Jan 21, 2010)

WOW,,, Cutness overload here...  Those girls are just tooooo adorable.Thanks for sharing.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

haha totally 

the adoption is going great, still wont nurse without me there though...so i feed Rose alfalfa pellets while baby nurses, easy with two nursing at the same time


----------



## DebMc (Dec 11, 2009)

Beautiful kids!

Deb Mc


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

thanks. gotta love them


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Pandora's nice big butt probably keeps her warm. :greengrin: Tell us now, how long has that sweater been on her?


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

i only put it on for the picture to compare, when she was a day old the end went past her butt.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

LOL OK Katrina I knew the sweater couldnt have been on all this time it was pretty funny I got a big kick out of it.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

How cute!! Beautiful babies!! And they look real healthy too!


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

thanks Kylee. 

and yup, I'm pretty sarcastic...dont know if that's a good thing, but haha nancy...i dont think I'll be updating her wardrobe anytime soon, she will need to adapt to Alaska winter and will need that winter fluff


----------

